# Warped dish?



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I was at a Dish retailer this morning picking up some RG-6 cable and asked him some questions.

I just bought a new 1000.4 dish to use on a tri-pod camping in Florida.

I asked him about aiming this dish, and he said good luck, and it might take up to 2 hours!

Then he said something I never heard before, he said that these dishes come warped from the factory, and some are so bad, that the installer can't get all 3 sats.

I've never had a problem with the dish 500, aiming 110, and 119 sats.


What is he talking about? Is the shape of the dish as a reflector so important that you can't get a signal?

Has anyone with a 1000.4 had this problem?

I haven't tried this dish out yet , and won't until the middle of Dec. in Florida.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Do I have this post in the wrong section?

If so, someone in charge please move it


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I think your dealer just doesn't know how to aim a dish. A few folks "warned" me that they were hard to aim. My first one took almost 90 seconds to tune in perfectly, and that's only because the fine-tuning mechanism for the elevation is poorly designed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> I think your dealer just doesn't know how to aim a dish. A few folks "warned" me that they were hard to aim. My first one took almost 90 seconds to tune in perfectly, and that's only because the fine-tuning mechanism for the elevation is poorly designed.


*1000.4* in Bay Area ? Never saw them - only 1000.2 and D500/1000+ last years.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Wasn't there a mention previously that they were moving everything to 1000.4, and making new WA LNBs to slot into them?


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> I think your dealer just doesn't know how to aim a dish. A few folks "warned" me that they were hard to aim. My first one took almost 90 seconds to tune in perfectly, and that's only because the fine-tuning mechanism for the elevation is poorly designed.


Thanks,

You know planing a trip like this, and not having your HDTV for almost 3 months can be a little bit disturbing!

Let me ask you a question, I'm using a VIP622, if for some reason I can't get a signal with this dish,and it can't find the sats, will it let me watch what is on the internal/external hard drives without connecting?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> Wasn't there a mention previously that they were moving everything to 1000.4, and making new WA LNBs to slot into them?



Hope you are joking ...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Found it. Knew I wasn't crazy.  http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23701&d=1287378870



> Rollout
> Starting Sept 29, 2010, you will see a change to work orders reflecting
> new satellite orbital locations and hardware requirements. Use the DISH
> 1000.2 as long as stocks remain.
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Now if BattleZone will post a picture of the 1k4 WA LNBF ...

BTW, how big a difference in sizes of 1k2 and 1k4 reflectors ?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

1.9" wider and 1.6" higher. http://www.dishuser.org/dishes.php


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Found it. Knew I wasn't crazy.  http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23701&d=1287378870


Isn't the picture of the LNB in that document labelled incorrectly? How can 110 be in the middle?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't think the order of the coax connector needs to correspond to the order of the LNBs. The 1000.2 selects the LNBs by default in that same order. I don't have any info on the WA LNB, but from the 1000.2 Install Guide:
In this installation, the DPP 1000.2 LNBF defaults to the
following settings:
• PORT 1 - 119°W
• PORT 2 - 110°W
• PORT 3 - 129°W
• LNB IN - Disabled when DPP 1000.2 LNBF is
connected to a switch. When connected to a
switch, any LNBF connected to the LNB IN port
must be disconnected from the DPP 1000.2 LNBF
and connected directly to the switch.

I'd GUESS the WA LNB duplicates the default connection - any coax can reach any LNB once given a command to do so. The ordering is just a default connection when no command has been given.


----------



## njk986 (Mar 29, 2010)

A regular 1000.2 LNBF can also be used with a 1000.4 dish. Simply cut off the little tab on the dish and there you go: 1000.4 Western Arc--homemade. Skew and point the same as a 1000.2.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> 1.9" wider and 1.6" higher. http://www.dishuser.org/dishes.php


Thanks, nice table !


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

SingleAction said:


> Thanks,
> 
> You know planing a trip like this, and not having your HDTV for almost 3 months can be a little bit disturbing!
> 
> Let me ask you a question, I'm using a VIP622, if for some reason I can't get a signal with this dish,and it can't find the sats, will it let me watch what is on the internal/external hard drives without connecting?


Yes you can still watch the recordings.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

RASCAL01 said:


> Yes you can still watch the recordings.


This is true of Internal drive recordings, but I've not found that to be true of external drive recordings. If there isn't a connection to the sat when the receiver boots, no My Media - at least in my experience.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

CABill said:


> This is true of Internal drive recordings, but I've not found that to be true of external drive recordings. If there isn't a connection to the sat when the receiver boots, no My Media - at least in my experience.


Thanks for the info!

It's such a sad state of affairs when a provider is so paranoid that they would restrict what you already paid for!

Especially that you're a current Dish customer!!!!!!!!

Going back to the early days with the first Dishplayer DVR, if because a storm would disrupt the signal, you could still watch what was on the hard drive.

Then they changed that, and if the receiver couldn't phone home the receiver wouldn't allow you to watch what you already pre-recorded, and paid for!

What is wrong with these people? I'm afraid that the receiver if it can't receive a sat signal will not let me watch anything at all!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

jscudder said:


> Isn't the picture of the LNB in that document labelled incorrectly? How can 110 be in the middle?


The picture is showing the "default" sat orbital of each of the output ports. If you have a sat meter that isn't DiSEqC-capable, you can still test the signal strength of each orbital by connecting a cable to each of the three ports, and measuring them one at a time. A more advanced meter can send signals to the switch and read all 3 sats from any of those 3 ports, but they wanted to design a way for folks to point them without an expensive meter.

Oh, and for those who doubt my 1000.4 creds, my company has a division in Cleveland, OH, and I spent 9 months there, through last winter. I have *plenty* of 1000.4 (Eastern Arc) experience. 

I actually haven't put my hands on a 1000.4 WA LNB yet, and am putting it off as long as possible. Pointing a 1000.4 dish isn't hard, but they require using the PLUS dish mast & support arms, and those are going to be a HUGE pain.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BattleZone, could post a picture or scan a document with the new WA triple LNBF ?


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

I've had a 1k4 for about 7 years now and I'm on the WA. What would be the benefit of the new WA LNB?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jpeckinp said:


> I've had a 1k4 for about 7 years now and I'm on the WA. What would be the benefit of the new WA LNB?


Kidding ? 1k4 doesn't exist so long !


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Kidding ? 1k4 doesn't exist so long !


Thought I had the 1k4 but I just looked at some pictures, it looks like I have 1k2.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

P Smith said:


> BattleZone, could post a picture or scan a document with the new WA triple LNBF ?


Rasputin already did, see the link in his post a couple of replies down from the top.

The 1000.4 WA LNB looks almost exactly like a regular 1000.2 LNB, but the interface, where the LNB meets the plastic feed bracket, is different.


----------



## njk986 (Mar 29, 2010)

BattleZone said:


> Pointing a 1000.4 dish isn't hard, but they require using the PLUS dish mast & support arms, and those are going to be a HUGE pain.


Dish recently released a short mast for the 1000.4. It's very similar to the 500 mast, but it's much sturdier. Makes setting up those 1000.4s a breeze... well with a Super Buddy.

https://rweb.echostar.com/departmen...ptraining/2010/20100809_ShortMastTraining.pdf


----------

